# HELP!! tiny white insects crawling through my soil



## potplusguitar (Oct 19, 2008)

k i need help!! new plant, a clone that finally took root, i was turning over some soil in its pot today and to my sheer horror i find tiny little white bugs that jump around when i turn the soil over. i watched them and they seem content jsut weaving in and out of the soil, can anyone identify these little buggers and tell me if they are a threat to my young plant or not. they are too small to get on camera,, so pics will not help. hopefully you can


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 19, 2008)

bad

diem..something-or-other earth sprinkled on the soil to get rid of them. I can't remember the name... someone else will.


----------



## potplusguitar (Oct 19, 2008)

apparently they are called Springtails, and they will not hurt my plant.. sigh of relief,, until someone proves me wrong.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 19, 2008)

fungus gnat larvae are maggots, they can not hop


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mealy Bugs?


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo Ho massproducer,
  Your right fungus gnat larvae don't hop, or fly, They are fast crawlers at this point, however once they have pupated into a young adult stage they do, and fly also. There can be a lot of over-lapping of the developement stages which can allow you to see all stages at once, some of them jumping, flying, crawling, etc. etc.

For you potplusguitar,

"Springtails are minute, wingless insects about 1/10-inch long and vary in color from black to gray to white. They are found in dark, damp areas and in soils high in organic matter. Some species occasionally feed on living plant tissue such as sprouting seed, roots and tender shoots. Large concentrations of springtails often are found floating in water reservoirs or on the soil surface. They are very mobile and can be found crawling on plants, pots and tables. Literally thousands may be found in sand, gravel or other materials in propagation beds or plant trays. Control springtails by treating benches, shelves or the soil beneath greenhouse benches. Insecticide may need to be applied to the outside of pots and saucers and to the soil surface of potted plants when heavy infestations occur."

My recommendation would be to consider Diatomaceous Earth to break up the life cycle, and see if this helps you to get a grip on these critters lest they do any harm.
I'm certain you will get the upper hand, good luck friend.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

i got these things twice(springtails).  once i caught them crawling on my rockwool slabs and once about a year later under my planters.  Like KK said treat floor, baseboards,all surfaces under plants.  I didnt have them in the top of my soil so i just got rid of them by spraying neem and soap on the bottom of the pots and in drain pans.  good luck, they can be a pain.


----------

